# OBX Racing Exhaust



## chicagogto (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok, I know I'm going to catch some heat on this one, but I'm getting OBX Racing SS Exhaust System (I'd get a Borla or a Corsa if I could afford to drop a grand on exhaust). However I wanted to know what combination should I get with it (headers, long or short) to get the best combination of torque and rwhp. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

this is a run against a 250 horse to the front wheels Sentra I just put long tubes on my GTO. I have an under drive pulley air intake and SLP programmer..I think I did pretty dam good. This car weights 1900 pound without driver. 2100 with. Shortys will give you an improvement but not like long tubes
High Decibel Productions- All motor b13 vs Ls2 Gto - YouTube


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Always get LTs. Might as well go OBX From headers to exhaust tips. 

Who did OBX copy on the Racing SS exhaust?


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Check into some JBA LT's, the price is a little more then OBX but you will get a quality product that will last. I read that they are claiming 24hp gain over stock before a tune.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

C'VilleGTO said:


> Check into some JBA LT's, the price is a little more then OBX but you will get a quality product that will last. I read that they are claiming 24hp gain over stock before a tune.


Excellent, excellent customer service as well. Something that may be iffy from fleabay I can't wait to get mine on and run it through a dyno. Then tune it and run it through a dyno again.


----------



## chicagogto (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------

